# Cees Schroevers / 1st Place Winner



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Proven racer and breeder for sale


Witpen 568 - Nl 04 - 0406568 - Blue Bar White Flight Cock





https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KYYjqR9MnfI

568 is shown, 29 seconds into video by Cees Schroevers

and 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16HoxelCeNY&feature=watch_response

Send your bid by email to : [email protected] put the word "Bid" in subject line - USA only.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*This may just be one of those opportunities.*

This bird will never be seen on Pigeons and Doves, so I moved the thread.

There has been discussion many times on various threads about how to acquire foundation breeding stock. This may just be one of those opportunities. Instead of investing Ganus type dollars on an unproven YB, for perhaps the price of a couple of unproven, you can own a proven 1st Place race winner against greater numbers of birds then most combines in USA. 

A proven breeder of three 1st Place winners for Cees Schroever

Bird sold with pedigree from Cees Schroever. No warranty other then bird will arrive in good health. 

Sale is being forced due to financial circumstances of owner who is unemployed. 

Serious USA inquiries only. Send your confidential bid to [email protected] with bid in message.


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Is their a starting bid, And when does it end?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Wish I could Warren!!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

jboy1 said:


> Is their a starting bid, And when does it end?


No starting bid has been published, except to say that it will never get done if there is not at least four digits in the numbers and it is better then previous offer. Owner wants and needs to sell, but has thousands of EURO into this bird, and as far as when will it end ? It will end when a reasonable offer comes through, and the parties agree to terms, and monies exchange hands. Which if that is going to happen, I suspect it will happen over the next several weeks. I didn't think that far ahead to set a deadline.


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

Can you post the pedigree Warren?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Good idea, may take awhile, owner does not have a computer. Will have him stop over and will scan and put up. Unless I can find data filed on my system. Had a hard drive crash few weeks back, everything has not been re-installed as of yet.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

It'll be interesting to see what kind of response you get trying to sell a bird of that quality and obvious value on this forum. Noticed you had posted it on your Facebook page as well. Best of luck!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I have the original picture of Witpen 568 when he was featured in the Jewels of the Sky auction, but it won't fit on this post. You can see it on my FB page at SmithFamilyLoft.com


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Trying to show a pedigree and picture on here. The files I have are two large, if you have any interest, I think I can email the photo and pedigree. The bird is certainly from a performance line. 

Best Published Preformances: 

1st / 5191 p
21st/ 5569 p
39th/ 1754 p
42nd/ 2286 p
65th/ 4037 p
75th/ 4967 p
100th/ 5015 p
150th/ 10,083 p


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Here is a photo and ped:


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow, thank you.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Seems to me a few weeks ago,someone knocked the Janssen pigeons of late...Offspring only winning with very small birdage in the races....Seems like this pigeon fits right in with the Janssen pigeons...Offspring winning with 430P.....302P....174P.....Alamo


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Alamo said:


> Seems to me a few weeks ago,someone knocked the Janssen pigeons of late...Offspring only winning with very small birdage in the races....Seems like this pigeon fits right in with the Janssen pigeons...Offspring winning with 430P.....302P....174P.....Alamo


 You are right there, no evidence of producing a winner against thousands of pigeons like the sire Witpen 568,....yet. Gonna need an active fancier who owns a few good hens, and who is active in a number of racing venues with over 5000 birds participating to make that happen. 

If I said those things, must have been taken out of context, if those small bird events are One Loft events, where presumably breeders are sending their best with $1000 checks attached, those wins can be significant. But, in this case, you right, these were small club events back when video was made. Since then I don't know, some major wins may have occurred since then. If so, then he is worth even more. 

And so, you are correct, this pigeon is not in the same class as a $100,000 Ludo or even a $25,000 Janssen. But, then again, I don't think the owner is really expecting to get those kinds of offers either. This is just another import, with a successful race history and some breeding success so far. Course there are a lot of lofts in the USA which do not own a winning race bird when there were 5000+ birds in a race, so that does put Witpen 568 in a different class then many combine winners. 

It's one thing to acquire a "good" bird, quite another to actually know what to do with it. One also needs a stable of good breeding hens in which to pair him to. Witpen 568 has been sitting on a perch for the last three years as the owner has not even raced or produced any teams. Getting back into racing pigeons for this fellow fancier was a slow start and just never materialized. 

And being the sportsman that I am, I didn't want to diminish the success that Cees Schroevers had with this bird, or to kick a little guy when he is down, so I offered to share this bird and it's story for my friend who is down right now. And if he would have produced a bunch of YB's and gotten back into racing, I am sure some 1st Place Wins within the YRPC would have been just fine with him, even if our club often flies with fewer then 400 club birds in a race. And for your typical fancier, winning 1st Place Wins in your club, is the 1st step.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Kastle Loft said:


> Here is a photo and ped:


For those seriously interested, this bird is being sold on iPigeon this week. The owner needs funds to pay to have a tree removed from his front yard as well as roof repairs. I don't think I will become the owner, but as long as it was being given away I figured I would place a small bid. 

http://www.ipigeon.com/auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=100357

Very nice handling bird. Take a little peak ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16HoxelCeNY


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

The pedigree is incredible!!!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Warren, do you know if the bird is filling eggs?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

bbcdon said:


> Warren, do you know if the bird is filling eggs?


He did in 2009, he hasn't been breeding since then, owner got rid of most of his birds, was throwing out eggs, separating them, etc. I'm telling you this bird will make someone a great foundation breeder. No "Unproven" YB with a pretty pedigree. You have what most in USA would call an honest to goodness good racing pigeon. I would have ponied up some money to keep him, but then he requires a couple of great hens and a few pumpers.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hope you have some luck getting him sold. The owner must hate to see him go since he waited since summer to put him on the auction.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> He did in 2009, he hasn't been breeding since then, owner got rid of most of his birds, was throwing out eggs, separating them, etc. I'm telling you this bird will make someone a great foundation breeder. No "Unproven" YB with a pretty pedigree. You have what most in USA would call an honest to goodness good racing pigeon. I would have ponied up some money to keep him, but then he requires a couple of great hens and a few pumpers.


Thanks for the info Warren.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

bbcdon said:


> Thanks for the info Warren.


 I thought I shared this before, but maybe it was on FB. This is the original breeder of the Witpen 568, with his famous OB team. 

Witpen is 29 seconds into video 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KYYjqR9MnfI

Article on his PiPa sale

http://www.pipa.be/en/newsandarticl...sionist’-middle-distanc#.UKw1fS4udCA.facebook


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Don,
You better hope he's filling eggs in 2013 since you have the high bid on him.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Warren, is he currently in your loft?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

bbcdon said:


> Warren, is he currently in your loft?


No, he is with Fred @ iPigeon. I produced a round with him in 2009 on a very short term lease agreement.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

raftree3 said:


> Hope you have some luck getting him sold. The owner must hate to see him go since he waited since summer to put him on the auction.


 The guy means well, but he was in no position to be spending the kind of money he did. He got caught up in the idea, but should have built/re-designed his loft first, had money to acquire a couple good pairs, get a electronic clock, fly YB's etc. Bird may have been worth many thousands more in 2009, but now he older. Fancier was simply in denial for last three years, not just the last three months. He needed the transparency of an open auction. He never going to accept his financial loss otherwise.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> No, he is with Fred @ iPigeon. I produced a round with him in 2009 on a very short term lease agreement.


Any race records on the round you have?
Dave


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Crazy Pete said:


> Any race records on the round you have?
> Dave


 Sorry, I guess it wasn't fair. They were put into a race basket with some of my Ludo's and well....I guess they got caught up in the prop blast. If they don't end up passing the family line, they get ignored and forgotten. Pretty obvious to me he was paired to the wrong hen. But, I didn't want responsibility for him and sent him home.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I got to handle a pair of Ludo birds at the Snow fest last year, I should have bought them but I went there for some of those Fabry= Imbrecht birds of Mclaughlins. I don't know if Ludo birds can do the 600 mi races and thats what I like.
Dave


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Dave check out Alex Cornella's Fabry's:

http://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=41853

http://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=41861


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Alex is a well known flier in the Central Jersey Combine.He won their 300 miler a few years ago with his Home Alone bird,topping over 3000 birds and beating the 2nd place bird by 30 min.He has good birds,Janssens,Fabrys and Meulmans.Got a nice grizzle cock from him a few years back that went back to 019/969.Alex's wewbsite:
http://www.duivensites.nl/cornella/


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

West said:


> Dave check out Alex Cornella's Fabry's:
> 
> http://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=41853
> 
> http://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=41861


He has some fine fabrys, this is my foundation hen.
Dave


----------

